

Opera Unite developer's primer - noss
http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/opera-unite-developer-primer/
I'm not sure yet, but this appears more exciting than google wave.
======
noss
This is a pretty sweet entry level system for teaching programming to school
children. Very social, since they can easily show each other what they have
developed. Javascript is also a very likable language.

A standalone V8-based server with this js-api and it could even become a web
technology to depend on for real use.

